# Caution: IE8 Beta, Latest Java Update and Chat Room



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The latest Java Update Version 6.10 has a conflict with IE8 Beta and the chat rooms. The chat room may have issues with emoticons, though otherwise work normally until you close the chatroom. Closing will generae a Java erro and cause the browser to lock up.

You can uninstall the Java update or just use Firefox til it works out.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Good to know.

Thanks.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks Larry, I will be cautious!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Staying at IE7 for now...those are 2 good reasons to let IE8 go beyond beta for a bit longer...thanks for pointing them out.


----------



## mystic7 (Dec 9, 2007)

Actually the previous Java update also caused problems. Wonder why after all these years Microsoft suddenly can't get Java to behave.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

mystic7 said:


> Actually the previous Java update also caused problems. Wonder why after all these years Microsoft suddenly can't get Java to behave.


I guess they need to "spank" Java... and maybe they have...

At 2:00PM ET Monday Dec 1st, a Java update was released and the problems has gone away with this release. I am now able to enter and exit the chat rooms without crashing the IE8 Beta.. I have noticed a number of sites and services are starting to operate better with IE8. As the beta has not been updated I can only assume that web site designers are starting to bring their sites in line with IE8 which makes some sense as Microsoft has announced their completion timeline.

The IE8 Beta team has built an icon into the address bar that permits you to turn on an IE7 compatibility mode if you visit a site that performs poorly or displays a blank page which seems to handle most problems.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Go Firefox!!!


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

i see java and i think beans, Sun Beans


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> I guess they need to "spank" Java... and maybe they have...
> 
> At 2:00PM ET Monday Dec 1st, a Java update was released and the problems has gone away with this release. I am now able to enter and exit the chat rooms without crashing the IE8 Beta.. I have noticed a number of sites and services are starting to operate better with IE8. As the beta has not been updated I can only assume that web site designers are starting to bring their sites in line with IE8 which makes some sense as Microsoft has announced their completion timeline.
> 
> The IE8 Beta team has built an icon into the address bar that permits you to turn on an IE7 compatibility mode if you visit a site that performs poorly or displays a blank page which seems to handle most problems.


Ok, so much for the update... Java fixed the crashing problem and knocked out the emoticons in the chat rooms... back to the drawing boards! Java hasn't had a fully stable release in far too long... ask anyone who runs multiple chat room windows :lol:

P.S. It had the same effect on Firefox!


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

I miss Prodigy Chat


----------

